
Google voice search records and keeps conversations people have - rock57
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/google-voice-search-records-stores-conversation-people-have-around-their-phones-but-files-can-be-a7059376.html
======
Oletros
Google voice search doesn't record everything said near the smartphone.

In fact, it only records and send to the mothership when the OK Google is
recognized.

Another clickbait article with just FUD

------
r-w
Haven’t we known this for a while? I don’t see it as being all that scandalous
if it’s available right on the history page along with everything else Google
keeps track of.

~~~
tanqueray
And if "delete" means delete it's probably not an issue.

But does "delete" mean delete?

~~~
r-w
That’s another question. I’m just saying that I was a bit surprised that
people were reacting so strongly to something that had been there all along
but that they had not bothered to look for. If they really cared so much,
wouldn’t they have checked for it themselves rather than waiting for someone
else to find it?

------
rainmaking
Not just FUD - Google mis-recognized words to mean "positive" or "OK Google"
that were part of various German conversations.

This means I inadvertently recorded snippets of conversation with friends
without their knowledge, and was able to listen to them now.

In Germany this is a crime and could get you up to three years. (§ 201 StGB)

------
dest
So, if I understand correctly, Google records everything that is said next to
a Android phone with voice search enabled? The crazy thing is that other
people's phones may record your voice.

